# Problems with Club Sunterra WebRes?



## lisan (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm a new member and just gained access yesterday.  We are planning a trip in May to London for a conference, but then are opened to going anywhere in Europe (I work for an airline, so flights aren't generally a problem) during the week of May 13th...for 2, 3, up to 7 nights.  

I've been trying to find anything in Europe during that week, and nothing shows up.  (WebRes is a horrible availability engine/site!).  It says "Searching for Availability" and then nothing displays.  However, when I called the 877-CLUB SUN number, I was told that there was availability for 2 nights at Carlton Court in London for 11-13 MAY and 12-14 MAY.  I immediately tried to find it on WebRes (literally, less than 2 minutes after hanging up), and nothing came up.  Has anyone else had this problem?

Is anyone able to find anything in Europe for that time frame?  It's so frustrating because I don't know if it's my account or there really is absolutely nothing available.  The help desk is, errrr, less than helpful.

TIA for any help!
Lisa


----------



## Spence (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't know that I agree with you, I don't think that it is horrible and have no trouble using it.  Could it be better, yes.  

I'm trying to figure out what you're talking about in searching for availability in Europe.  There is NO functionality for that, there is no pull down for Europe as an area or any specific European resort.  I have always had to call 877-CLUBSUN for European requests.  They have not integrated Europe in the WebRes that I have access to.


----------



## Spence (Mar 9, 2006)

lisan said:
			
		

> I was told that there was availability for 2 nights at Carlton Court in London for 11-13 MAY and 12-14 MAY.


  I don't think that Carlton Court is a good use of SunOptions even at half price it's tres cher.  I'd pay cash for a place and use my points elsewhere.


----------



## lisan (Mar 9, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> I don't know that I agree with you, I don't think that it is horrible and have no trouble using it.  Could it be better, yes.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what you're talking about in searching for availability in Europe.  There is NO functionality for that, there is no pull down for Europe as an area or any specific European resort.  I have always had to call 877-CLUBSUN for European requests.  They have not integrated Europe in the WebRes that I have access to.



Interesting...

The WebRes that I have access to does allow you to pick a "Region".  You can pick Europe, Ski, Beach, etc.  In any case, I can't seem to get it to pull any availability for Europe, regardless.  I'll just call back when we're ready to actually book.  And thanks for the advice on Carlton Court.  We were even thinking of going to Norway  

-Lisa

ETA:  I work for American Airlines...so, I guess when compared to AA.com, WebRes is pretty rudimentary.  But, I'm pretty biased, too


----------



## lisan (Mar 9, 2006)

One more question...

What if you specify 7 nights stay, but are opened to a shorter stay?  Is it better to specify 7 nights stay...or specify a shorter stay?  Will WebRes show you how many nights are available, regardless of where or not you hit the nail on the head with the right # of available nights?

Lisa


----------



## Spence (Mar 9, 2006)

lisan said:
			
		

> Interesting...The WebRes that I have access to does allow you to pick a "Region".  You can pick Europe, Ski, Beach, etc.  In any case, I can't seem to get it to pull any availability for Europe, regardless.  I'll just call back when we're ready to actually book.  And thanks for the advice on Carlton Court.  We were even thinking of going to Norway   -Lisa


That's relatively new (I think) going back, I now see the 'radio' button for Europe.  Being new they may not have major bugs worked out, thanks for the alert, I'll start trying it.  Yes, Carlton Court has very inflated SunOption prices.


----------



## Spence (Mar 9, 2006)

lisan said:
			
		

> One more question...What if you specify 7 nights stay, but are opened to a shorter stay?  Is it better to specify 7 nights stay...or specify a shorter stay?  Will WebRes show you how many nights are available, regardless of where or not you hit the nail on the head with the right # of available nights?  Lisa


If you specify 7nights it will give you alternative dates for 7nights only, it won't tell you that there are 5nights or 3nights available during that week until you set the length of stay to that figure.


----------

